# Help



## Scotswoha (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, I ned advice, I live in Montesilvano, but work away down in the south of Italy for 2-3 weeks a month! My office is in Ortona! Anyway I returned last night from being long story the gas boiler to my flat has been stolen!! Incredible to say the least! As I rent I know the responsibility of boiler is the owners! But without one I really can't stay here, I tried last night and as a one off ok, but I have no cooker heating hot water etc!! As I pay the rent do the owners have to find me alternative accommodation while waiting or reimburse any costs while I stay out of the flat??? I know in uk, I would have to take care of those expenses for my tenant but no idea here!! Thanks


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you have a rental contract?

If yes, does it answer these questions?

If no rental contract, then you likely do not have any options at all.


----------



## Scotswoha (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, oh yes it was done through an agency all above board etc! Signed a lease and everything!! But lease was just a basic 2 page form! I know they are paying to replace boiler, but agency are say that in situations like this, the first 20 days is up to me to pay after 20 days it's the owners, even at a cheap hotel 40 euros a night thats 800 euros for 20 days! Just wonderedif that is right enough?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Scotswoha said:


> Hi, oh yes it was done through an agency all above board etc! Signed a lease and everything!! But lease was just a basic 2 page form! I know they are paying to replace boiler, but agency are say that in situations like this, the first 20 days is up to me to pay after 20 days it's the owners, even at a cheap hotel 40 euros a night thats 800 euros for 20 days! Just wonderedif that is right enough?


pm me i have a laywer who can help you for sure or i can recomend cheaper accomadation


----------

